
SoftBank Considering Selling ARM, Putting on Public Market - pulse7
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/softbank-considering-selling-arm
======
mytailorisrich
A good gag would be Huawei or another Chinese company ends up buying it,
though I'm sure the pressure to avoid this type of scenario will be
overwhelming.

